# Across the Europe September 2013



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Milan, Italy» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Milan, Italy» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Milan, Italy» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Milan, Italy» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Milan, Italy» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Milan, Italy» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Milan, Italy» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Milan, Italy» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Milan, Italy» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Milan, Italy» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next point - * Torino*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Now Torino


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos from your trip


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't know what it is but Italian cities just amaze me. Such honest beauty.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set















Next point - *Grenoble*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set

Me


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool. thank you for sharing your photo taking scapades...I like these places.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Avignon*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## Basnix (Sep 25, 2012)

Wonderful additions!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Now Marseille*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Nest set


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Wonderful pictures. Thank you!
Didn't even know Torino was in such a beautiful lacation sourrounded by mountains, I kinda thought they were farther away.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Mountains gives Torino especial beauty =)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice sets of pictures. I have great memories of Avignon and Marseille, both lovely cities. Though I don't like the new skyscraper in central Marseille.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't like new skyscraper in Marsielle too This building don't ideal for this city


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set





















*Next station - Nice*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Nice*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from South France :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Beautiful shots.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Thx Christos and paul62!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some stunning imagery and fantastic photography.

Turin is so beautifully situated; Avignon has that beautiful french charm; Marseilles, a very intriguing city; and Nice looks lovely.....


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Im in love in this places Alps Provence - amazing =)


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Final set from Nice















*Next station - Monaco*


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

Amazing photos


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Monaco*


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


----------

